

Tell HN: Vote - thisjustinm

Vote today, no excuses.<p>Don&#x27;t know where your polling place is?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;search?q=where+do+i+vote
OR
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;yourfuckingpollingplace.com&#x2F;<p>Don&#x27;t know anything about your candidates?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;votesmart.org
OR
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vote411.org
======
twicenone
Or, to put the cat among the pigeons, maybe don't bother voting.

[http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-04/five-
good-r...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2014-11-04/five-good-reasons-
not-to-vote)

[http://www.dukechronicle.com/blogs/bigblog/posts/2008/11/03/...](http://www.dukechronicle.com/blogs/bigblog/posts/2008/11/03/why-
voting-wrong)

~~~
dllthomas
Those are good points. On the flip side, regarding lower ticket races, if you
_do_ take the time to educate yourself about one your vote is going to matter
more there (and they might well have a bigger impact on your life, to boot).
Your vote still won't matter (outside Washington County, Arkansas, anyway:
[http://www.co.washington.ar.us/Modules/ShowDocument.aspx?doc...](http://www.co.washington.ar.us/Modules/ShowDocument.aspx?documentid=7020)),
but a pattern of people not voting certainly will matter.

------
dllthomas
_" Vote today, no excuses."_

"I don't live in America" and "I am not legally allowed to vote" are pretty
good excuses, where applicable.

------
joeclark77
Remember, to avoid long lines, Republicans vote Tuesday, Democrats vote
Wednesday.

